# Annual Trip to Louisiana



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the day!!


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

Watched your trip yesterday on Flats Class. Looked like a great trip and your food choices look fantastic.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

A little jealous of those big reds you basically "jigged" for right in front of the boat lol. I always find the skittish fish.


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

I watch your episode yesterday as well. I going to do a trip to mimic yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Great trip and report DB. They do grow some adult sized reds and swamp donkeys down in those bayou's


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

My gosh, epic trip!


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

Great write up! Cpt Ron is a class act! I'm just around the corner in Dularge, great area to be in!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

That looked fun!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Dave, I've been watching your insta as well as Ron's. Looked like a great trip. 1921 is one of my favorite spots. In season they have outstanding raw oysters and they do a great softshell crab and boiled shrimp. That's my normal fishing trip dinner because I figure if you're going to catch redfish, you should eat like a redfish. Glad you had a good, trip. I'm a bit envious that you got to eat Willie Mae's this weekend.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

was hoping for more hotspotting ...disappointed to say the least


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice! Making me hungry for some spicy Cajun seafood damn it. Nice fish too!


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Great photos of the French Quarter in New Orleans. I went there a lot when I was in the Seabees stationed at Gulfport Miss., then deploying to Vietnam for 9 months. The fishing looked great there. Back then I was not a fisherman. (1967). I sure would like to do that trip. Nice right up DB.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like a really cool trip and great video. Thanks for sharing. Clearly fishing with world class guides! The 1921 is for me a staple of any trip down this way. Gotta try the other ones ….


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> was hoping for more hotspotting ...disappointed to say the least


Corey would have posted a map.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Fishing and food...say no more! Awesome trip.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting, Dave. Fun trip in a very special place. You teamed up with some quality guides!


----------



## MGdave (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like a great trip.Salvo’s and Drago’s (in Metairie, not the city) are great places to dine. 
It may be a good thing it was overcast, it’s HOT down here this time of year….


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Ha. I just watched your trip the other day as well. I'm headed down there for the first time in September but I'll be focusing on the Delacroix/Hopedale area.


----------



## RGSIII (7 mo ago)

I don't know if you ate at the Coco Marina, they had surprisingly good food. The lodging there was a bit Spartan. 

Captain Ron practicing catch and release by getting a bird out of a crab trap. The video is better but I couldn't upload it. LOL

You had a great trip.


----------

